# Best ISIS load



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Lamarsh said:


> You say that as if, just because I picked this forum to say it, that I shouldn't be able to voice my opinion that we should be more militarily involved in this conflict. You sound just like our weak ass president--totally delusional that we're not already neck deep in this conflict. We're already at war, whether you like it not...


I don't believe I questioned your ability to express your opinion, just expressed my opinion that you are wrong, and thanks for resorting to name calling to "make your point...." Brings me back to playground tactics.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

frenchriver1 said:


> I don't believe I questioned your ability to express your opinion, just expressed my opinion that you are wrong, and thanks for resorting to name calling to "make your point...." Brings me back to playground tactics.


So sit back and watch? Come on guy, you're no better than our President, we can either send people to end it or allow more innocent Christians to suffer and risk more terrorism on our home soil.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

SBE II said:


> ...we can either send people to end it or allow more innocent Christians to suffer and risk more terrorism on our home soil.


 
Same song and dance as we heard before Bush I and Bush II's forays into that part of the world.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Autonomous drones flying overwatch 24/7 armed with Hellfire Pork Sausage rockets.


----------



## haverka7 (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## EshBallin (Nov 21, 2011)

Anybody see Jan Morgan's approach to any of this?

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2015/01/28/gun-range-ban-on-muslims-draws-fire/

also check out her blog post on death threats.
http://janmorganmedia.com/2015/01/death-threats-muslims/


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

haverka7 said:


>


Which one's the enemy comabatant?... I say start with a high powered pellet gun with one shot in the forehead, just enough to temporarily knock them out. Then move up to a .22 short starting in the feet, moving upwards slowly. Bring it ISISIES, I am ready!


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

frenchriver1 said:


> Same song and dance as we heard before Bush I and Bush II's forays into that part of the world.


You think we should just let that happen, pal? Or are you just denying that it's happening? It's just not our problem, right? Was it not our problem when the Nazi's exterminated the Jews and other ethnic groups during WW2? 

Do you not think there's a distinction between what's happening right now in Iraq and Syria as compared to what happened with Sadaam gassing the Kurds and the arguable false assertion that Sadaam had WMDs? Or is thinking critically and drawing distinctions too tough for you? 

Baaaa baaaaaaaaa . . . somebody get me some sheers so we can at least get some wool of this guy.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Lamarsh said:


> You think we should just let that happen, pal? Or are you just denying that it's happening? It's just not our problem, right? Was it not our problem when the Nazi's exterminated the Jews and other ethnic groups during WW2?
> 
> Do you not think there's a distinction between what's happening right now in Iraq and Syria as compared to what happened with Sadaam gassing the Kurds and the arguable false assertion that Sadaam had WMDs? Or is thinking critically and drawing distinctions too tough for you?
> 
> Baaaa baaaaaaaaa . . . somebody get me some sheers so we can at least get some wool of this guy.


:lol:


----------



## carsonr2 (Jan 15, 2009)

Lamarsh said:


> You think we should just let that happen, pal? Or are you just denying that it's happening? It's just not our problem, right? Was it not our problem when the Nazi's exterminated the Jews and other ethnic groups during WW2?
> 
> Do you not think there's a distinction between what's happening right now in Iraq and Syria as compared to what happened with Sadaam gassing the Kurds and the arguable false assertion that Sadaam had WMDs? Or is thinking critically and drawing distinctions too tough for you?
> 
> Baaaa baaaaaaaaa . . . somebody get me some sheers so we can at least get some wool of this guy.


I'm not saying one way or the other...but review your history.

We weren't happy with NAZI Germany and many wanted to go to war, but we didn't enter the war upon the pleas of the Norwegians when they were over ran, we didn't enter the war upon the pleas of the Dutch or Belgium when they were overrun and we didn't enter the war upon the pleas of France when they were overrun and we didn't enter the war upon pleas of the British upon the terrible bombing taking place in Britain.

We entered the war when the Japanese bombed Pearl Harbor, then and only then did we enter WWII.

That is a fantasy to think that we jumped to war to save the Jews from the onslaught of NAZI concentration camps.

Hard to take anyone seriously when they rant about history and have no clue what they are talking about.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

carsonr2 said:


> ...Hard to take anyone seriously when they rant about history and have no clue what they are talking about.


Amen...

It's his testosterone level talking.


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

So from those of you who say stay clear of this ....what is your decision? Let ISIS continue to gain strength and numbers? Some folks would not lift a finger to help a neighbor because the trouble had not yet reached their own doorstep . You simply cannot let atrocities like this continue. Or can you?


----------



## Quackaddicted (Mar 13, 2011)

Back to your original query. I prefer a 130 gr ballistic tip in 270 @~2900FPS dipped in bacon fat. I'm just sayin'.


----------



## ducslayer (Sep 28, 2009)

how about a slug!!


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

Make it hurt with some Lo brass target loads


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

A bayonet.....


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Slow and painful. Cut their hamstrings and feed em to the pigs.


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

frenchriver1 said:


> I don't believe I questioned your ability to express your opinion, just expressed my opinion that you are wrong, and thanks for resorting to name calling to "make your point...." Brings me back to playground tactics.


That's what he does


----------



## Albaman (Mar 14, 2014)

Like the French I believe both the media and governments should stop calling them ISIS and start calling them 'Daesh', a name which they hate being called.

Way I see it, by referring to them with the name they chose and what it supposedly represents, in a way lends them (in their minds) some form of legitimacy, something they should never have. As for the perfect load for dispensing with them, well as they seem to be keen on now burning people to death may I suggest napalm or a heavy dose of white phosphorus.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

Albaman said:


> Like the French I believe both the media and governments should stop calling them ISIS and start calling them 'Daesh', a name which they hate being called.
> 
> Way I see it, by referring to them with the name they chose and what it supposedly represents, in a way lends them (in their minds) some form of legitimacy, something they should never have. As for the perfect load for dispensing with them, well as they seem to be keen on now burning people to death may I suggest napalm or a heavy dose of white phosphorus.



There is no ISIS. It is made up. Just power hungry idiots that choose a religion to persuade week people to follow them.


----------

